# Feature Loaded Tape Measure



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have several of these and give them as gifts to my woodworking friends in the area. They are really great!
There are so many variations that you are sure to find the right one for your work.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review Matt. Looks like something I should have too.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

that is nice. I got the one that you can read left or right. love it.


----------



## rdjack21 (May 21, 2010)

I love these tapes as well. In particular I really like the lay flat version


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nifty. I was just lookin at the lefty-righty reader the other day. I'm gonna git one. Hey, I've been to Johnsons a few years ago, during one o their open houses, and met Scott Phillips. Really nice guy. Bought me some nice Maple, that I'm embarrased to say, haven't done anything with it yet, but, got plans to make some livin room tables, & an entertainment center with it hopefully soon. Johnsons, and the folks who work there, are thee top o the line folks you wanna do business with. Gr8 place, gr8 lumber, gr8 folks. If you've never been there, you need to plan a trip n go. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the tape measure was invented by a lefty. I'm right handed (i hold the pencil in my right hand to write) which means i hold the tape in my left hand and in order to not be cross armed to make my mark i pull the tape from right to left. Well when you do that on most tape measures the numbers are all upside down and you have to flip it around to hook on your belt. If there are more right handed people than left handed people why are all the tape measures made this way? And to get one that is correct for right handed use you have to get a lefty.

Is it just me? Is my thinking backwards some how? I work carpentry/construction and have used many tape measures and almost everyday for the last 15 years and have often wondered why it was this way. The only conclusion i could come up with was that it was designed/invented by a lefty.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I too love these tape measures. I have the yellow (SAE/Metric). And they ALL have pencil sharpeners.

*Caveat*: From what I've seen, their weakness is the front lock. It will eventually crack and no longer hold the tape in the extended position. Still useful, but not for all applications. I've seen this with about 6-8 of these things. Even though, I still recommend them.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

I have the flat version, and have to say that it's a great device. The pencil sharpener is surprisingly useful.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

In general, I love the FastCap tapes. I have one of each of them (two of the green ones, guess which color gets used the most). Recently had something happen that kind of hurt my feelings. Dropped one of my green ones about 3 feet onto a plywood sub floor and some of the plastic body cracked off of it. Not the end of the world, tape is still usable, but I generally think of measuring tapes getting tossed back and forth at the job site. Seems a little wimpy to crack one with a drop that minor…

But that little erasable writing space on the side and the pencil sharpener have saved me a ton of walking back and forth and remeasuring.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I have three of the flat versions, put one at different machines because I'm old and can't remember where I set it down last. I'm sure no one else has that problem.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Geeze! Just when I thought I was OVER my tape measure fetish…. NOW I gotta have one (or 2 ) of these!


----------

